

Show HN: My partner and I spent two months building our first app to test emails - jonobird1
https://targeted.io/?hn

======
amarcus
My startup provides email marketing services. This is something we have always
wanted to add into our product. We have looked at other services such as
Litmus but, have not yet decided on a direction.

Some questions for you:

1) Can I white label it?

2) Do you provide an API that allows me to send you the html and you push back
the screenshots or a URL to a whitelabel page

3) Your pricing page doesn't mention this: I can signup to the Unlimited Plan
and then offer this as a feature (paid or free) to my users

4) Rendering time?

5) Will you be returning actual screenshots OR are you using some CSS trickery
to show me how it will render theoretically.

~~~
jonobird1
1) Not yet 2) Not yet 3) No 4) 80% within first few minutes - same as Litmus
5) Actual screenshots, no css hacks.

At the moment, we're trying to focus on making something people love. Once
we're happy, then we will release it as a white-label service.

------
dang
You guys have gotten your site penalized by repeatedly deleting and reposting
here. Please email hn@ycombinator.com.

All: please don't delete and repost. If a story hasn't had much attention yet,
a small number of reposts is ok. But use a slightly different URL.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

